# Androctonus australis hector ???????



## MACZ (Dec 18, 2004)

I am looking for  Androctonus australis hector  but I have never seen them offered   Could anyone tell me what part of the world these are from then it may give me a start on trying to find some. Tunisia?


http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...nus+australis&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&sa=N


----------



## Brian S (Dec 18, 2004)

I have never seen them offered here in the States but you may be able to find them in Europe.


----------



## MACZ (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope so Brian,I have 8 australis,I just want the colour form that the hector has.


----------



## azztigma (Dec 19, 2004)

Those pics are over exaggurated, a bit of extra brightness added...they don't look all too different from A. australis australis...but still a noticable difference, and very nice, I like them too, but they are quite rare...like brian said, maybe in europe


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy (Dec 19, 2004)

The one you have on your avatar azztigma is an hector species. You can tell cause of the darker pedipalps.

If you find one MACZ let me know


----------



## G. Carnell (Dec 19, 2004)

the dealers probably dont know the difference, so look for AA, and ask for pics, maybe this way you can find some


----------



## azztigma (Dec 19, 2004)

King_Baboon_Guy said:
			
		

> The one you have on your avatar azztigma is an hector species. You can tell cause of the darker pedipalps.


You mean subspecies and by the chela? Yes, I know that...but that is pretty much almost the only thing that _noticably_ distiguishes the two(actually there are 3 subspecies)...what I meant was, you can't tell the difference by the coloration...hector don't really get brighter than australis australis, it all depends on the scorp itself...

Here's a link: http://www.evertebrata.de/

scroll down, you'll see a duller A.a hector, the only noticable difference is the chela

Like I said, the pic in the other link is over exaggerated...

and also like George said, dealers can't always tell the difference between subspecies, not just because they don't know about subspecies, but also the chela are sometimes not THAT dark...so its sometimes somewhat hard to tell if its hector or not by the chela as well...

http://bultel.p.free.fr/Images/androctonus_australis_j.jpg


----------



## Ythier (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
Yes your avatar is a hector for sure, I know well the guy who have taken the photo.
Regarding the 3 subspecies, I have currently some libycus (identified by the Vachon's key), they looks like a lot a.australis and the status of this subspecies seems to be uncertain.
And regarding the picture of the first link of this thread, these specimens are males and they have darker hands than females (I had the two sexes in the past).
Lourenço will publish soon a paper on this genus (only on north African subspecies).
Greetings
Eric


----------



## MACZ (Dec 19, 2004)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> the dealers probably dont know the difference, so look for AA, and ask for pics, maybe this way you can find some


They don't well most don't LOL I was sent three differant species in my last order


----------



## azztigma (Dec 20, 2004)

MACZ if you end up finding some, post some pics, they are indeed one of the most stunning scorps imo ;D


----------



## Androctonus (Sep 29, 2005)

I live in Sweden and here its really easy to get Hectors... I had 2 ones but one was unfortionally eaten up by his friend... They said mine was from Egypt... I love her...


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 29, 2005)

Great looking scorp. The pic (avatar) of that hector looks very nice, I must say. Is there a full size image kicking about?

(I just noticed this is a really old thread!)


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 30, 2005)

A. hector are indeed very nice looking. I think I'll just purchase a few more A. australis in hope for  the hector morph. It's like a potentially fatal grab bag


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 30, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Great looking scorp. The pic (avatar) of that hector looks very nice, I must say. Is there a full size image kicking about?
> 
> (I just noticed this is a really old thread!)


http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_australis4.jpg


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 30, 2005)

Why thank you!
Great photograph, lovely looking scorp.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

i have to A. Australis hector there both female, i got them through botarby8s.com but i was thinking i was getting A. Australis Australis but to my suprise they were hector's alright....so your best bet is kinda the luck of the draw unless you go out your self and catch em.


----------



## MattM (Sep 30, 2005)

I must say, I thought thre was only a Hecor morph of the Leiurus q.. how many of the "hector" morps are there anyway?


----------



## Nazgul (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi,

I´ve never heard of a "hector" morph of L. quinquestriatus. The only Leiurus spp I know are 
L. q. quinquestriatus
L. q. hebraeus
L. jordanensis

Regards
Alex


----------



## MattM (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm oke. Could be wrong then 

Isn't this a "hector" then?

http://www.skorpione.de/pics/tiere/l_quinquestriatus/l_quinquestriatus_1.jpg


----------



## Michael (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Matt,

no, as Alex say, there is no hector morph of Leiurus quinquestriatus  


With regards
Michael


----------

